# BGP or BGQ



## sciroccodream (Apr 22, 2006)

How do you tell? I have the 2005 1/2 New Jetta


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: BGP or BGQ (sciroccodream)*

am i retarded for not knowing what you are talking about?


----------



## sciroccodream (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: BGP or BGQ (blackhawk 76)*

The engine code. I could have the codes wrong.....I'm just going off memory and it's been a long day.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: BGP or BGQ (sciroccodream)*

there is a sticker on the top of the valve cover that says the engine code...


----------



## sciroccodream (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: BGP or BGQ (sharons03jetta)*

thanks....appreciate it


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: BGP or BGQ (sciroccodream)*

The BGQ is only sold in California to meet state emissions requirements.


----------



## bootmk (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: BGP or BGQ (Deception)*

BBQ hehe, i had to


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I have a BGQ in New Jersey. I guess I got screwed


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I have a BGQ in New Jersey. I guess I got screwed

Why? do you know the actual difference between the engines?
could just be how they are tested at the factory... in order to certify to Cal-Spec emissions. I don't know...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

BGP = ULEV
Ultra Low Emissons Vehicle
BGQ = SULEV
Super Ultra Low Emissions Vehicle


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_BGP = ULEV
Ultra Low Emissons Vehicle
BGQ = SULEV
Super Ultra Low Emissions Vehicle

What are the differences? if any... could be they are the same motor, just tested different at factory so they can certify one as SULEV.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

The SULEV has slightly less power due to emission controls.
IIRC, certain states have stricter emission requirements than others, so the BGQ is sold in those.


----------

